# 20g Galileo LED



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sexy Octobubble








​


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Blue Legged Hermit Crab*

Blue Legged Hermit








​


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Really nice Tabatha. I always wanted a saltwater aquarium but i still have trouble with fresh soo i can't get the saltwater. 
Did you make you 20 gallon a salt one too?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice pics !!! love the bubble


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful tabatha


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

SHHHEEEEXXXYYYY!!!! WOO HOO! Looks great! I think we might need to do a salt water intervention on you two soon!  I gotta see those shrimp in person!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oh man Tabatha, every time I see these updates, and go through the marine section at BA....well, the gears start turning, the justifying starts happening...

...but nothing yet. Yet.

Great pics as usual!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a lot of fun and very exciting when you see creature you didn't put in the tank! 

We're waiting for our lights and refugium to arrive, will take more photos then...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Green Alveopora*

















​


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG they are beautiful .................
Gee i love your tank .........


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Blossom. I really like the smaller tank size. I find there's so much detail in coral, it sometimes gets lost in a big tank (IMHO).


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I came home from work today to find the Alveopora exploded with life!










A comparison with the Octobubble.










Candycane from Blossom.










TDF bought himself a scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp but he's a little shy, he needs a buddy.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*OctoSexy*

OctoSexy!​









 You can see how the sexy shrimp uses it's camouflage to hide in the corals.​


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

wow those do look nice! And yeah, that shrimp took me almost a minute to find lol! Should i give it away or leave it to others to try and find? 
Hint, S/HE IS SEXY! ^_^


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Our lights were waiting for us when we got home, our neighbor put them in the house for us (what would we do without her???).

TDF's Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp,_ "Monsieur Pepe"_









A very happy mushroom









FTS 9 July 2008









This is by no means the final rockwork, we're going to move things around and rearrange for more caves once the HOB refugium arrives.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Let There be L.E.D.s!*

_...and on the eighth day, TDF did purchase L.E.D. lighting..._

Let there be light!









Let there be moon lighting!









_And it was good... very good!_

Tabatha said, _"Let there be frags!"_









And another frag.









_Okay, we need a heck of a lot more frags to fill up this baby!_

We have a pair of Ocellaris (false Percula Clownfish) waiting for us at Maple Reef Aquatics which we'll pick up at the end of the month, YIPEEE! We've met them a few times, they're so sweet, can't wait!​​


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Loookn' Goood!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow the change from the last time I was at your house is amazing! It looks fantastic!!!! Those lights are rockin'!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Wilson! 

We're constantly amazed at how the saltwater system works! We saw one 100+ gallon tank which ran on nothing but powerheads! No filters/skimmers/fancy equipment (except lights, rock & sand), for over 2 years! The fish and corals were outstanding.

Thank you again for all your help, you rock!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Wow the change from the last time I was at your house is amazing! It looks fantastic!!!! Those lights are rockin'!


Oh heck, that's not the same tank! The tank you saw was 5.5g, this is a new 20 g! Apparently another visit is in order, especially since we have SEXY SHRIMP!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Pleasure was all mine...meeting you and TDF


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You are far too kind, we still need to have you & wife over for bbq!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Oh heck, that's not the same tank! The tank you saw was 5.5g, this is a new 20 g! Apparently another visit is in order, especially since we have SEXY SHRIMP!!!


I R STUPID LOL....I was too busy drooling at all the sexiness to notice! Yes I must see these sexy shrimp and very possibly the chip truck.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, you'll love the scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp, if you put some food in a syringe, you can "hand" feed him, he jumps on the syringe and eats, so cute!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

CHIP TRUCK?!? There's two in Oshawa off Simcoe S of Bloor that I treat myself to every other Wed when I'm in the area...when I arrive, leave or both...mmmmmmmmm...chiiiip truck...[drooooool]

Sry for the threadjack...but it's the chip truck...tee hee


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> BTW, you'll love the scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp, if you put some food in a syringe, you can "hand" feed him, he jumps on the syringe and eats, so cute!


What do you feed him? That's so neat! My shrimp are fired lol.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> CHIP TRUCK?!? There's two in Oshawa off Simcoe S of Bloor that I treat myself to every other Wed when I'm in the area...when I arrive, leave or both...mmmmmmmmm...chiiiip truck...[drooooool]
> 
> Sry for the threadjack...but it's the chip truck...tee hee


OMG my first chip truck ever was over at Tabatha's in Ajax. It should be illegal that there are no chip trucks in NY. We're talking serious deprivation here.

Opps! So what else are ya getting next Miss Tabatha? lol Its been like a whole 4 days now, surely Mike has gotten something else by now. Shessh!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> What do you feed him? That's so neat! My shrimp are fired lol.


Tonight Monsieur Pepe got bbs.  He grabs onto the syringe and takes it from the opening, you gotta come over and see! LOL!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Tonight Monsieur Pepe got bbs.  He grabs onto the syringe and takes it from the opening, you gotta come over and see! LOL!


Why do I have the sinking feeling someone is trying to get me hooked on SW by luring me in with neat shrimp. Hmmmm?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Why do I have the sinking feeling someone is trying to get me hooked on SW by luring me in with neat shrimp. Hmmmm?


I can't believe you haven't been lured (no pun intended) to the saltwater side already with these shrimp, full of personality!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wow...always liked SW.....


...must resist...already busy enough with FW tanks...had just 1 last month. ....have 4 going now....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH yeh thats a great chip truck you got me drooling its been a while since we went there and had them .........


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Crocea*

Here's our latest addition, isn't s/he beautiful? We can decide on what to call him/her. Any thought? Mick? Angelina?









​


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Here's our latest addition, isn't s/he beautiful? We can decide on what to call him/her. Any thought? Mick? Angelina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mangelina?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Mangelina?


You have to come meet him/her, s/he is gorgeous and responds to movement, very, very cool!

Micgelina
Angemick

Who else has big lips?


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

jay-z
ll cool j
lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I think he is far to beautiful and should have his own name. How about McLips? lol


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn Tabatha, you make me want to start one 

Is there a thread that lists your tank specs and how much you spent?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I think he is far to beautiful and should have his own name. How about McLips? lol



McLips, I love it but maybe too obvious?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

McLovin!! Woooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> Damn Tabatha, you make me want to start one
> 
> Is there a thread that lists your tank specs and how much you spent?



You can do it cheaper than we did, we added some bells and whistles that you don't really need like the Solaris lights and HOB refugium. There is a 70 gallon I saw which didn't have anything attached, just a bunch of powerheads, no "filter" the way fw people would think of a filter. The water just cycled around the tank with live rock and live sand, corals and a low fish count, that's it!

The most expensive piece of equipment on a SW setup is the lighting.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> McLovin!! Woooooooooo!!!!!


BINGO! That, of course, is my alter ego on other boards


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Definitely a McLovin


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Tabatha.

Do you have any sites I should read up on for a fairly simple rock/low fish tank?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I found the beginner articles at http://www.nano-reef.com/ really helpful and easy to understand.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would call it Audrey as the lips remind me of the plant from Lil Shop of Horrors


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> I would call it Audrey as the lips remind me of the plant from Lil Shop of Horrors


Another great name!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you do the 1lb. live rock per gallon and .5lb of live sand per gallon?

What live rock did you go for and where abouts did you get both the live rock and live sand?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We got the Caribsea Oolitic live sand and the live rock second hand from an existing tank. It also helps to get water from someone's tank when they're doing a water change if you can swing it.

We used 20lbs of live sand (1 bag) and 37lbs live rock in the 20 gallon. BTW, there is second hand live rock available on almost all the website, AquariumPros.ca is a pain to join but there's a lot of great resources there.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it better to get the live rock second hand? How much does it usually go for?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> Is it better to get the live rock second hand? How much does it usually go for?


In my humble, inexperienced opinion (and from what I've experienced), the longer the rock has been in someone's aquarium, the better, as long as there aren't any trouble makers in the rock like spiders! I think the most expensive rock is $7.00 per pound but well worth it! You can get it for as little as $4.00 per pound but you get what you pay for. The rock in our 20g isn't as good as the rock from Wilson, we acquired it from an established tank which had been running for 7(?) years.

The rock we bought for $4.00 per Lb didn't have the coraline algae or life in it like the $7.00 per Lb rock did!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Fuge*

The refugium arrived from Florida on Monday, less than a week & 1/2 to Canada! It's big, almost the entire length of the tank so TDF put wood blocks under it to support its weight. The skimmer/overflow was too big and took up too much real estate in the tank so we're just using the pump. The heater is in the first chamber, we have 3" of live sand, live rock and macro algae in the second chamber and live rock rubble in the third.

First Chamber









Third Chamber









We picked up a couple of turbo snails and this beauty from NAFB on our way home from work yesterday.










All were dripped for over an hour before placed in the tank.

We also have a nice crop of red slime algae happening...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You are so addicted !!!!!!!!!!
Well i will have a few more cuttings for you when they guy who baught the 90 comes for some too!
I am gonna order from constantine first ,just debating on how much room i have for stuff lol
So save a bit of room will ya ! lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I know, I've been looking around for small frags, the stores all want to sell huge ones that won't fit in my tank!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The fuge is soo nice  I've always loved fuges for some reason...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> The fuge is soo nice  I've always loved fuges for some reason...


I know what you mean! I don't understand why I love them too! 

*Happy VACATION CID!!!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Happy Torch Coral*

Someone was much happier when we got home from work today!








​


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Erm...that's an Elegant coral...you'll have to add strontium regularly to prevent tissue recession and LOTS of feeding w/ReefRoids/Cyclopeeze, etc.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe crap! I had a tiny niggling feeling that it wasn't a torch.  Good thing we've got lots of rotifers and SeaChem Reef Complete. Arg.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You got the stuff...IT'S ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

God help me I just uttered the words to husband..

Me: toeing the carpet, ummm so I think I might want to go sw.

Him: an eyebrown arch.

Me: Just a little one!

Him: I've heard this before!

[Fred Flintstone] Tabathaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!![/Fred Flintstone]

lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha!!! XD


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been reading a lot of how they used to be very hardy corals but recently they're failing, especially the purple tipped. Glad I don't have that one!

I've also read that they're very aggressive, can I keep it beside my octobubble? They aren't touching but I don't know if they extend (doesn't appear to).

TDF and I are going coral shopping this weekend, what would you recommend for high light? Everything we have now sits on the sand bed.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> God help me I just uttered the words to husband..
> 
> Me: toeing the carpet, ummm so I think I might want to go sw.
> 
> ...


ROFLAO! I missed this post! Sooo... what did hubby say???


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Elegants have always been hardy but require a fair amount of feeding. As a bottom dwelling coral, they are prone to being buried by aggressive sand sifting critters, ie diamond sleeper gobies. I've lost many to them without knowing. IMHO, too bright lighting is the main issue as well as flow.

Coral shopping eh? I know a Bali shipment came in last night...not sure who got the shipments but for sure BA-Y/S has received one. Corals have been slim pickn's overall. QB has AOLT of softies and some decent sized stonies. The orange ricordeas are stunning.

I can't think of fish off hand that won't jump out of an open top 20gal. I was thinking eggcrate top or 3" wide strips of glass across lengthwise on the front and back does help but never will be visually appealing or 100%.

My mellon isn't 100% today and I've written on the wall...literally...to ponder for you. Pissed the wife off but it's slated to be knocked down when I start renos...geeze


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We're planning a trip to QB tomorrow, I'm so excited! Will have to check out those orange ricordeas!   

What about a Yellow Watchman Goby, I can't imagine them jumping out of the tank! 

When do the renos start??? Was it indelible marker?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Renos will start when she clears her stuff out...the writing on the wall...well...it was just crappy of me to do in order to make a point...LOL!

I don't recollect seeing any there...a few green clown gobies with a bunch of cute little fire gobies.

Quang...you better get tidying...Tabatha is coming!!!


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

tidying sigh
yeah those orange rics are nice


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been looking through all the soft corals at Foster & Smith, there's quite a few I like, I hope you have some of them!  Any Devil's Hand?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*QB Aquariums*

After F1 qualifying this morning, TDF and I packed up the car and began our journey out west to see what we could see.

The first store we hit (who shall remain nameless) located in Oakville had fluctuating prices depending on who you talked to.  I wish stores would cease and desist this practice!!! Also, just because we're new to sw, doesn't mean we're stupid!

We also visited the BA's in Oakville. In Kate's words, "Holy Hell!" LOVED the display tanks, they were awesome! They were also selling Ocellaris for $25.00 per pair, TDF ALMOST purchased two but I truly want the B & W variety and stopped him. Although we didn't buy anything, the store was clean and the prices were very reasonable.

The third store we hit was QB Aquariums. Very cool store, unassuming from the outside, stunning on the inside! Quang is a great guy, very friendly, nice and helpful. He was kind enough to give us a free frag of GSP!

We purchased an orange starfish (he warned us that they grew very large and multiplied quickly), a fire fish, and a huge rock with 2 different types of Zoas (which you can see on the lower right side of the following picture).

He also has a very clean freshwater area at the back of the store with something for everyone! Quang has only been open for 8 months, I encourage everyone to visit and give him your business!










The Elegance coral just seems to get bigger and bigger every time we look at it!










Here's Quang's (QB Aquariums) starfish










QB Firefish (sooo cute and sweet!)










Thanks again Quang, it was a pleasure meeting you and I wish you all the success in the world with your new store!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*20 July 2008 Photos*

Fire Fish named "Q"










SPS Acropora










FTS








​


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I loveeee those fish! The purple coral in the was the one I was planning on ganking from Big Al's for you lol. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Which purple coral??? I have a big purple rock?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Need I say it again...nice work


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

very honored to have a firefish named Q lol
hope it is doing well and beautiful tank


----------

